# LIVING @ CHAPMAN?



## saycheezit85

hey guys, i think i'll be going to chapman (mfa) in the fall (09), anyone else heading that way? if so, where's everyone living?


----------



## cabezon

what up cheez - I'm heading there. I've looked into the graduate housing options on campus but it seems like there aren't too many spaces available. They go by a lottery. There is a waitlist tho. The best bet seems to check out the apartments in the surrounding area.


----------



## Fox

count me in


----------



## MikeSter4

Definitely interested as well.


----------



## filmdazzle

I'm up for apartment hunting with a fellow Chapman girl (or gay male)...who doesn't mind living with 3 cats.


----------



## Fox

wow!!!!cats!!!I love cats, filmdazzle! hmmm, maybe you can consider me as a roommate! LOL I'm a girl too


----------



## solojones

Well I'm rooming with my brother so I have that set... but in terms of places to live around there, I can tell you...

Orange is obviously closest, sometimes walking distance to school. And it's pretty safe and quaint.

Tustin is a tiny bit further away, but also pretty safe.

Anaheim it really depends. Parts are okay and parts are really sketchy and dangerous. Garden Grove is sketch as well. Pretty much anything right next to Disneyland, on the West side of the 5... too bad, I know, I'd love to be able to walk to Disneyland 

Personally I'm hoping to find a place in Orange but Tustin would also be okay.


----------



## ninth_solstice

If you've got a car, Newport Beach is a cool option. I'm looking at the area now...I checked out Orange yesterday and it's so sweet but there's not too much going on!


----------



## SharonW

Hello everyone!!! and Thanks for the info! I really can't go to California right now so if you have any extra info about housing please let me know and thanks! I don't know which is better: live on campus or off campus? Which is safer? which is cheaper? In my country it's so different, you don't move out when you go to college, so I'm a little lost in that aspect! any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Fox

Hey, Sharon, we are in the same boat! I live in dorm on campus here in Beijing. I've no idea how I can get the housing done in OC when I'm 13 hours' flight away from LA...well, if you need a roommate, maybe you can consider me! LOL


----------



## solojones

> Originally posted by ninth_solstice:
> If you've got a car, Newport Beach is a cool option. I'm looking at the area now...I checked out Orange yesterday and it's so sweet but there's not too much going on!



Newport Beach is very nice, but it's more expensive. Of course you're coming from London so maybe it won't seem so expensive  

But just generally speaking the closer you get to the water the more pricey things will be, naturally. Personally, I don't really know if it's worth it. I guess if you *really* like the water. But usually Chapman grad students are really busy.. my brother has lived near the beach these past 2 years and never goes because he's on set. Cheaper to move inland and be closer to school. 

I guess I never got the thing about there not being enough to do around. 
1) You're there to go to film school, and it's demanding. If you're going to do a good job, you're probably not going to be out partying all the time. 
2) Just because you live in a certain town doesn't mean you have to hang out there when you want to do something. Drive. You have to have a car in SoCal anyway.
3) Disneyland is 15 minutes from the school. What more could you want?  Okay, maybe this is just me because I'm a huge Disney parks nut and a premium passholder.


----------



## cabezon

I've found some decent apartments in and around the Chapman area. I have a car so commuting a few miles each way won't hurt much. Even tho walking distance sounds like a sweet deal. I definitely will head out to the OC in the next month or two to scope out the places in person. I might be looking for a roommate.

Solo is right tho, in that living near the beach while fun can be 'spensive. And besides we'll be working on set a lot anyway. 

Speaking of beaches, does anyone here surf?


----------



## mrdime

Tryin to resurrect this board.  I am looking for an apartment/roomate(s) around Chapman.  I am 23/m.  Anyone still looking for roomates or apartments?


----------



## AshleyM

Cabezon,

What is the rent like for the apartments you've found?

Thanks,
Ashley



> Originally posted by cabezon:
> I've found some decent apartments in and around the Chapman area. I have a car so commuting a few miles each way won't hurt much. Even tho walking distance sounds like a sweet deal. I definitely will head out to the OC in the next month or two to scope out the places in person. I might be looking for a roommate.


----------



## AshleyM

Does anyone know what Huntington Beach is like?


----------



## mrdime

I have been looking for 2br 2bath apartments, and I am finding places anywhere from 1200-1600.  1200 is more around my range.

I haven't heard much about Huntington Beach, but it is certainly more expensive than the Orange/Santa Ana


----------



## MovieTeller

I'm going into my second year at Chapman and I might be able to suggest or provide a little insight to the living thing around Chapman. 
One thing, get on it as soon as you can. Congrats to those who have been accepted.


----------



## Mike_V

Heya, I'm actually looking for a place near chapman as well. I just got in for editing and i'm trying to find either a 1br/ba or a 2br/ba to share with someone. finding an apartment here is a nightmare so if there is anyone here that is interested please send me a PM and i'll give you my phone number so we can talk about it.


----------



## taraberyl

how long is the drive from chapman to la/hollywood?


----------



## Jayimess

well over an hour, from my experience, once the traffic was so bad it took two hours...but I'm not in Orange, I'm in Hollywood, so I may not know the secret routes...


----------



## filmdazzle

When I drove to Chapman from West LA, it only took 45 minutes.  Yes, though, it can take longer with heavy traffic.


----------



## ninth_solstice

It took me 45 minutes also but I guess with traffic it could be a lot more.


----------



## Mike_V

is it worth the 45 minute drive? I'm just curious about how the rent is over where you are and if it has much better things to offer in west la than staying near chapman....


----------



## Vandal

anyone need a roommate or someone to split an apt with? 26/m - super easy going, not messy and not an ass. I am starting the directing mfa there september!


----------



## North California

Hey Vandal,
I'm attending Chapman as an editing fellow. I'm possibly interested in splitting an apartment with someone, to help cut down on the cost. The only thing is I'm not really sure what I'm doing yet as far as living situations go. Right now I'm looking at 1 br/1ba and 2br/2ba, and possibly 3br.

Are you on the facebook group for Chapman 2009 fellows? We can keep in contact there and maybe work a situation out. Who knows...


----------



## ninth_solstice

Hey Mike, I think that the trek would take it's toll as you'll be spending so much of your time at Chapman, especially with the prospective late shoots etc. You can always move over to West L.A when you're in the final year and ready to focus on internships etc, that's what I intend to do anyhoo


----------



## Mike_V

speaking of late shoots, can anyone here who is has been attending chapman give a general layout of a week?
I understood it as 4 days of class and 3 days of shooting.
As i am doing editing, I want to know how much time I will be spending on and off campus so I can atleast have an understanding of how demanding the courses will be.


----------



## Vandal

What is the facebook group link? I am not sure which one. Private message me if anyone wants to chat on facebook or something. 

Anyone have any other housing advice?


----------



## airwaterfire

Hey guys,
here's my advice after a year of this Chapman stuff... Live as close as you can. Everyone I know that started living in LA, moved here. They got tired of spending nights at friends houses when they had 12 hour shoots that ended at 2 or 3 or 5 am... they got tired of driving 2 hours each way. Since traffic can get that bad sometimes, and you usually end up needing to drive at rush hour....
Also... Newport and Huntington are nice, but anywhere not orange, anaheim, tustin, garden grove...more or less, will be A: more expensive (and you may get a budget but you will still most likely need to contribute money towards your films) but B: a pain in the ass. You will have a 30-50 minute drive back and forth depending on traffic. It becomes a burden slowly as you want to go home for lunch, or you want to come down for a party or to eat dinner with some friends, of you have one 20 minute meeting all day and you have to give up 3 hours to attend it...
Finally, YES, it is true... Orange is pretty boring as a city. nothing happens... but we are 5 minutes from Disneyland and that can be fun. You will also tend to be too busy to really have any form of social life anyway. so it doesn't even matter. When they say they recommend you don't work, its because its true. It is VERY hard to work on the volatile and usually hard schedule you end up with. Class takes up more time 1st year than it ever will, but not a lot. You are expected to work on at elast 2 productions though... and you will find that, in the best interest of using your time here wisely, you'll end up working on far more than that... The first semester I maybe had 2 weekends off... i started and was bored for about two weeks then it didn't end. It was great, but exhausting and took up all of my time. Obviously you can be as busy or not busy as you want, but if you really only go to class and work on the 2 productions, you may want to rethink why you're coming to film school, especially Chapman, because its all about working on sets, and working for each other so we can all make some good movies... not just for yourself. 
anyway, that's my shpeel cuz I'm bored at work (since its summer now and i need to have a job!)
Good luck everyone, I'm excited to meet all of you! We'll end up working together at some point or another.


----------



## North California

Wow, thanks for the info. I've been waiting for someone attending Chapman to contribute some knowledge. 

If I hear you correct, Anaheim, tustin, and garden grove are all good substitutes for not living in Orange? I'm currently looking for a place and to help widen my search I am curious what nearby cities are cheap and also within reasonable commute distance to Chapman. How's Santa Ana (price?, quality?). What areas would you recommend with a low price, good neighborhood, and close to Chapman/Orange?


----------



## Christy Gray

I'm in Orange right now looking for a place to live. I'm a girl, and don't have super duper hight standards, but I expect to not feel afraid in the neighborhood, be as close to the school as possible, and have the place I'm renting be clean and well kept. That being said the two best places I've seen are the Foxborough Apartments of Shaffer and Katella. Have 2 Bedrooms, 2 bathrooms for $1495, great for roommates because you have stacked washer and dryer and 2 parking spots. The other was La Veta Grand Apartments off La Veta and Lemon. Super duper close to the film school and $1295 for a 2 bed 2 bath. You only get one parking spot, and if they do have a washer and dryer, it's a mini euro kind that is a washer and dryer in one unit. They also had laundry facilities around. 

The reason I'm plugging these are because the apartment managers were super nice to me.


----------



## Mike_V

great info! I would like to ask if it the rough schedule would be like this for every discipline. I am in for editing so I dont know how much time i'll be spending on set. I'm very interested to be seeing production, but I hope I dont spend all that time there.
Also, does Chapman use Avid only? or do they do both avid and fcp?


----------



## ArmaFenix

Hi there, just got into screenwriting and I'm looking as well.  I'm interested in La Veta apartments and a place called The Flats, but anything cheap will do.  ALso, are there ANY furnished places in Orange?  I keep looking around and none of them list that they have furnished apartments.  I'd much rather have it furnished than have to deal with shipping everything over or dragging a UHaul from one coast to another.

Let me know if you want to live with me, I'm a very easy roommate, pet friendly and I don't care about very much at all.


----------



## Bware

Mike,

Everybody has essentially the same schedule the first semester, although each emphasis has one emphasis-specific course.  Chapman is Avid only, so if you don't know it yet, don't worry, most of the editors in my year had never used it before Chapman.  But you'll learn it and you'll love it.

You're required to be on at least 1 second-year set each semester for the first year.  You can do more if you want, but only one is required.   Then of course there will be your own production workshop assignments.


----------



## Mike_V

Ah ok. That's good to know.
I got Apple certified for FCP level 2 so i'm just wondering if that certification will go to waste...
I'm very interested in learning avid because that will mean i will be proficient in both the industry standard editing softwares...

oh i also have another question... what is this interterm thing. is it mandatory and do students usually take courses during that time...


----------



## Bware

Interterm is the winter class period between the Fall and Spring semesters.  It's not mandatory to take classes during it (or during the summer, except for screenwriters), but it won't cost you anything extra to take courses, so many people choose to.


----------



## Christy Gray

The only place that I looked that came with a furnished option was The Terrace apartments near The Block At Orange, the big outlet mall. If you want furnished I'd look into renting a room in a house. There are lots of rooms for rent on craigslist that are a good price and come furnished. And almost everywhere I looked DOES NOT come with a fridge. So that is something to consider. 

Orangecounty.craigslist.com


----------



## Mike_V

hahah yeah. the fridges. i was told it was because when some tenants move out they steal the fridge along with their other stuff.


----------



## ArmaFenix

I hope I don't need to ship my stuff then...and I don't know if I'll have the money to go out there and buy all new stuff. :S


----------



## Mike_V

it depends on how much stuff you have. If you're like me, an international student who's lived in the US for over 8 years and have enough stuff for no more than a room, then get a mover. but if you have very small amount of stuff, just buy furniture there at ikea or something. it'll be easier.

for me the move from GA to cali was around 1 grand with 30day free storage and free redelivery..


----------



## Paul J.

Hey there,

Call me dumb but are the prices listed in various rent websites per week or per month. As if the tuition isn't hard enough on students wallets  Anyways I'm playing the "I'm not from the States" - card on this question. 

Secondly I see you talking about furnished or non-furnished apartments. How much does that up the rent? Almost all the places I've checked have pictures of furnished rooms (they would wouldn't they). Some don't and the price is often lower. Briefly looking one could think many of the options are furnished. 

Ofcourse it's a whole different question to ask which places are so called "safe". But news in the U.S gets everybody worked up and frightened. Statisticly speaking I think there is more murders per capita over here in Finland. Then again we only have around 6million people


----------



## Mike_V

95% of the time it's per month. if it's perweek, it'll say it.
in terms of furnished or not, it depends, some offer furnished at the same price but some dont. you can get some furniture real cheap either on craigslist or ikea or a discount place. 
safe.. is as a previous poster said, there are some areas that he mentioned you should look into.


----------



## ArmaFenix

Since a lot of folks will be moving out some time in August, I'm sure there will be TONS of stuff thrown up on Craigslist.  I lived in Tallahassee for a number of years and come moving time I saw numerous posts from people that were just selling whatever.  

Plus I doubt the safety issue will be much of a problem.  I'd say to take precaution, buy a gun and get renter's insurance.


----------



## ArmaFenix

I figured I"d post this here since it's on facebook.  Anyone want to live together?  I don't have a track preference...

I'm pretty easy to live with. I can be clean or messy, it depends on who I live with (if you're clean, obviously so am I). I try to keep a low profile on things ie I'll have very little with me whatsoever so being clean is easier but I don't really have much to provide for the place (except a boatload of music). I am pet friendly as long as they don't start peeing on my stuff or start chewing it (cats preferred). I try to stick to two loads of laundry a week, I like it cold when I sleep, er..substance friendly as long as you're not doing smack or dealing stuff (I only drink). I also don't mind an occasional party as long as I can spare the time. I'm bringing a car  I have a guitar so if you're musically inclined then rock on. I probably won't be at the apartment a whole lot because most of the time I'm just out doing stuff (gym in spare time and whatever filler I can find). If there's an opportunity to save even a dime, I will do it without sacrificing comfort. I'm going to see if I can bring all my DVDs so whomever I live with will be welcome to that as long as they put the discs back in their boxes.

Last but most important if there are any potential problems that you can identify with living together, PLEASE NOTIFY ME. I will not have an issue with what you have to say as long as it is brought up early instead of left to fester and explode over time. That's all I can think of, if you're interested then drop me a line. Thanks


----------



## Mike_V

woah. is buying a gun necessary?
0.o that sounded a little extreme for me, but what the hell, I've done gun training before so if i have to....


----------



## ArmaFenix

Not necessary for certain, but I'd say get the renter's insurance in case there's a break-in while you're gone.  The gun is in case there's a break-in while you're not.


----------



## Bware

haha, woah... I don't think Orange is the sort of town that necessitates owning a gun, I've lived in far worse places.  I don't know any specific crime records, but if you're that concerned, look them up (they must be available somewhere) then base your decision on safety measures on that.


----------



## airwaterfire

Hey guys, on a few things I've read on here:
First, yes, garden grove anaheim and some of the other towns on the other side of the freeways are Okay... but the BESt situation, IF you can get it, is to be walking/biking distance from school (no more than 2 miles)... sounds ridiculous, but trust me its worth it if u can pull it off, im at 3 and it can get annoying on many days...but 3-5 is still okay. I'll probably stay where we are because its been hard to find a cheaper or similar place.

Like Bware said, interterm, totally optional, but the fixed tuition thing can be nice many times, since you can take as many classes as you want with no change to your tuition, whenever, interterm, summer, etc. and if no look forward to the 2 month winter break in december-jan.

There is NO FCP in Chapman... we have a deal with Avid... it invoves not even having MACs AVAILABLE in the in the school! Some people think its a big headache because they are in love with FCP, but reality is if you already know FCP, learn AVID inside and out... you'll have 2 different job skills getting out, and Avid jobs pay more.

Editors are the ones who will be most likely to want to live close to school... i guarantee you paul seydors class will be at 7am... try not to make fun of him for editing Obsessed with Beyonce... he's a great teacher. One ofthe best in the school, and get ready to see Ashton Kutchers face a lot. That's all I'll say. I'm hopping on that class this next semester with the 1st year grad editors so i'll see you there bright and early.

Finally, as to being on set, you have to do it once each semester your first year... but out of 3 cycle filming sessions, you probably want to do 2, meet people, get lots of script supervisor/set experience, and maybe work on a thesis... you learn 200x more on set than in class, even as an editor.

last but not least, since i only check this every so almost never and leave these annoying long posts, if any of you are in Orange, i'm around all summer and so are a ton of other 2nd and 3rd year if you want to get together and hang out and stuff


----------



## Race_Bannon

Thanks for the insight airwaterfire, I appreciate it! Look forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## Andreas

Hey everyone
I got into Chapman directing MFA and I'm looking for someone to share an apartment with. I'm from Greece and I won't be going to Orange till August so it's pretty difficult to make a proper search. I am really easy going and I'd say that other than cleanness I don't have any other quirks.
If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey andreas, congrats! Are u on facebook? If so, u should join the group 'chapman conservatory fellows'. The rest of us are on there and it's a great place to see who's looking for a roommate. You'll also get an idea about what we're all like! Welcome!


----------



## Andreas

thanks!


----------



## notroberttowne

Okay, so this is an incredibly mundane concern, but does anyone have a line on what I can reasonably expect to pay for internet (or possibly some kind of bundle with cable)?  I'm trying to work out budgets, and I'm pretty sure the internet will be essential.  Having lived in a few different places, I know that these prices can vary incredibly from region to region, and I am pretty poor.


----------



## Jayimess

Internet ala carte's about 35 bucks, bundle it with basic cable for about 75-100, good cable's gonna cost you, though.

It's ludicrous.

Check out Time Warner's website for better info.


----------



## AshleyM

You could also try AT&T Yahoo high speed DSL.  I've used that and have been happy with the service.


----------



## OrGr

Hello,  everyone , I am a fellow of 09fall Cinematography,glad to see you all , Thanks for your living information ! I hope that we can get to know one another , may be we could make film together in future . 

I am busy with apply for my Visa now , I would like to ask when you intend to report to school  : )

Thanks everyone .


----------



## Clayton

Hi all,

I just found this little message board and was glad to see so many other Chapman people here. I'm heading in as an editor this fall. Anyway, I am looking for a place to live like many of you. If anybody has an extra room or is up for sharing a place let me know. PM or email me.


----------



## notroberttowne

Okay, so there are a lot of places to live around Chapman.  Many of these places are big apartment complexes, and you can find reviews of many of them online.  If you've looked at these reviews, though, you may have noticed that a lot of these reviews are meaningless.  Some people give a place one star because the parking is a problem or their landlord prefers to do business via letter rather than in person...  So what I want to know is if any current Chapman students have lived in any complexes, and if so, which ones should we consider?  Which ones should we avoid like the plague?  
I'm giving your opinion more weight than Joe Internets because you happen to attend/have attended the school I'm going to be attending, so take advantage of your position of power and tell us which hell holes we should steer clear of.


----------



## MikeSter4

Join the chapman 09 oncoming graduates group on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546


----------



## Johnny206

Hey everyone,

I will be attending Chapman in the fall (directing) and I'm looking for a roommate or two.  Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## DJ

i'm in the same boat.  i've been looking at craigslist, but haven't really found anything yet.


----------



## Andreas

Here is where we met each other last year, and how most of us found their roommates etc..
http://www.facebook.com/group....d=75603177546&ref=ts


----------



## StageMom

Congrats accepted students, now you have to choose wisely about where and with whom you will live for the next three years. Here are some resources to help:

http://www.chapman.edu/studentLife/resLife/grad.asp The official Chapman University grad student housing page

http://www.forrent.com/search-...apman-University.php A Very good site to search for rental housing off campus near Chapman University. You can search by college name and limit the distance from the campus. No realtors e-mailed or called me and no spam started after checking this site for a few days. There is a similar site www.mynewplace.com but you can't limit the distance and it may lead you astray. Searching Orange, CA gave properties in Huntington Beach and other distant and high priced areas.

http://www.prudentialcal.com/L...g/ListingSearch.aspx  A good place to start if you are able to consider buying an apartment instead of wasting huge sums on rent for the next three years. Also an apartment or condo complex where you can buy usually has owners willing to rent as well so it may lead you to a few more nice complexes. No realtors have called or e-mailed me and no spam.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## LadyTee

Hey Everyone!

I was recently accepted into the producing program.. I will probably end of renting a three bedroom house 30 min walking distance from Chapman.. in the city of orange. My friend currently goes to Chapman but she says she will be moving out with her parents soon. So I will be looking for 2 other roommates...

but if all doesn't work out with that one I would like to know what other plans you may have.


----------



## Rushmoreman

I have no plans as of yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm attending in the fall, so I need to get on it!  Has anybody thought about living outside of Orange?  Anaheim or Irvine?  I'd like to live in a cool place, not necessarily one that is right next to campus.  Anybody know what's considered a happenin' spot?

@LadyTee -- if you're looking for roommates, e-mamil me at greenefilm@gmail.com.  I have a girl roommate now and it works great.


----------



## Mike_V

anaheim is not bad, but you gotta make sure you don't end up int he ghetto area.. 
Irvine is expensive. very expensive. So if you wanna stay there, make sure you have the funding for it. Also, you will probably end up going to LA every once in a while as well, so it would probably be in your best interest to be more towards the N of orange (a 10-15min distance will feel like hours on a bad day).

The areas where most students I know live in are:
Orange
Garden Grove
Santa Ana
Tustin
(there's one more area but I can't remember the name)
and a rare case of a few who do drive down from LA.


----------



## Johnny206

@Ladytee @ Rushmoreman I am interested, do you guys have FaceBook?


----------



## friday24

I just sent in my deposit, so I'll be there in the Fall, too.  I'm definitely interested in trying to find a place close to campus and some roommates.  Somebody mentioned that they had a Facebook page last year--is there one for this year yet?


----------



## LadyTee

Yea I have a facebook...

http://www.facebook.com/LayDeeTee


----------



## friday24

Oh, actually I meant like a group, which there is one now.  There's a link to it on the other Chapman thread.


----------



## JeanBarkerZA

Everyone seems to be struggling to find accomm. So I'm guessing that the advertised apartments are mostly not available, or too expensive, or not what they seem. I'm impressed by what they offer though. Swimming pools, gym, parking, balcony, and sometimes free wifi? Just wish I could find a pet-free or at least dog-free block with some character. Am also interested in sharing a house, provided i can find housemates who wash up after themselves, so have requested to join the Chapman Fellows facebook group, which you can easily find by searching on FB with "Chapman Fellows".


----------



## JeanBarkerZA

http://www.apartmentfinder.com...MjUS1&sp_mid=2901602

Anyone know what Villas at Tustin are like? The studio is about what i want to spend, but worried it's a dump. The music on the video is very dodgy. Ha. Link above. Has anyone ever stayed there?


----------



## DJ

is anyone looking to move into a 2 bedroom to lower the cost per person a little?  my girlfriend and i are hoping to find a roommate.  we were looking mainly at tustin and orange if anyone's interested.


----------



## Race_Bannon

I'm a first year director at Chapman, so I was in all of your shoes last year.  Ultimately, I ended up living at La Veta Grand Apartments in Orange. It's only 5 blocks from school, so I ride my bike to class. It's not that bad - spacious, 2 pools, really nice grounds and friendly neighbors. Plus, there's a handful of Chapman students here, which is cool. I pay just over $600 per month in rent, plus utilities. So I'd recommend it to anyone as a more than decent place to start out in CA.


----------



## solojones

Yeah, what Nick (Race) said. I don't live there personally but I know tons of people who live at La Veta Grand and it seems nice.


----------



## Race_Bannon

It's the place to be and you know it


----------



## Mike_V

pft. There are some students who live near the block too... like me...
as an editor i'm more often in the film school though, so that's like.. a second home to me XD


----------



## DJ

@ race

do you live in a 1 bedroom or with roommates?  i haven't seen anything about $600/month rent.


----------



## Race_Bannon

I live with 2 other Chapman grad students. It's a 3 bedroom, 2.5 bathroom setup - not too bad. That's the easiest way to get cheap rent. We're going to try for a house next year, which is supposedly even cheaper. But we found each other on facebook thru the "Chapman Conservatory Fellows" group. And La Veta is a great starter apartment for the Chapman Experience.


----------



## DJ

oh ok.  does anyone know if loans will cover rent or how i could go about applying for enough loans to cover rent, food, etc. considering i have about no money saved?


----------



## solojones

I think loans will cover rent and food for the year if you budget well, but the summer is an issue.


----------



## Mike_V

that's where you find a part time job or a paid internship. most students do that if they're not on vacation.


----------



## solojones

Tell me where the hell these 'paid internships' are


----------



## Mike_V

they are hidden in the plethora of unpaid internships. They're there. you just have to find it.


----------



## Mike_V

for those who are looking for places to stay, I want to say that if you can, avoid this address:
4623 E. Bond Ave
Orange, CA, 92869

the landlady of this house, barbara rogers, is an extremely problematic landlady. I have since moved out of her place and found out that she used my security deposit and never replenished it to pay me back when I moved out. it has been a month and a half and she still hasn't made an effort to get my security deposit back. I am now planning to sue her for refusing to return my security deposit + refusing to co-operate to find a way to return my deposit. 
So if you end up finding a place that is a room in a house, I highly suggest you make sure the landlord/lady is trustworthy, otherwise you might be better off just getting an apartment and sharing with a few friends.


----------



## Donald Murray

Hello everyone, 

I've looked at these forums for a while and am certainly looking forward to meeting you all. I'll be entering this fall with an emphasis in directing. If anyone is looking for a roommate email me @ dontemurry@hotmail.com.

Also, someone mentioned the FB group (http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546&ref=ts) but it seems to be private. How does gain entrance into such esteemed company?


----------



## solojones

I'm looking for a female roommate to take over for my roomie who's moving to LA at the end of July. So if any incoming female students want to talk, let me know. It's a master bedroom with its own bathroom, and there's a washer and drier in the unit. I love this place and really don't want to move, so I'd love to find a new female roommate. Let me know if any of you are interested.


----------



## DJ

if any of your guys are comfortable, could you post your rent/utilities/expenses on this thread so some of us new people can see what we're in for?  i'm from the east coast, so it's going to be a struggle to find living arrangements and such, and any information would be extremely helpful.


----------



## notroberttowne

I have a pretty cheap two bedroom for the area, and it's 1200 a month (total, not per person).  Electricity and water both run between 40 and 50 a month.

If you want to live close enough to walk or bike to school you'll be lucky to beat $1000 for a one bedroom or $600 for a bedroom in a two or three bed place.  I was paying $555 for a two bed place on the east coast before I came out, so I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## JKSwanson

I'm going into my second year at Chapman as a Director.  I live at The Court at Artist's Village in downtown Santa Ana.  We have underground, gated parking, large bedrooms, central heat and air, and private baths.  Most places in Southern California require you to rent/buy your own refrigerator, but this place is fully stocked.  Best of all, each unit has a washer/dryer in it.  The prices listed on their website are actually high.  I share a 2 bedroom with a Cinematographer in the program and we both pay about $685 per month.  They generally offer one month free, which we elected to take off gradually over the year.  I like this place, but I'm not gonna lie, residents get a referral fee if anyone signs a lease and gives them their name.  Welcome to Chapman, and I hope to meet all of you this fall.


----------



## thefrancakes

Hi I just got my acceptance for screenwriting MFA.  Ive been checking out craigs list for rooms to rent, but I'm hesitant about living with people I don't know.  I did that for undergrad and ended up with two horrible housemates.  I was hoping that being with chapman grad students would change the situation and make me less weary.  I'm 21, female, non-smoker, and not a heavy partier.  I don't mind living with boys, girls, or both.  If anyone is in need of a roommate and wants to chat, hit me up.


----------



## dan.mcdonald

Going to Chapman this fall.  Looking for a roommate.  Guy or girl, but must be a Chapman film student.  Non-smoker, easy going, enjoys sports, like to cook, don't intend to party much, neat, clean.

if you feel like this suits you, hit me up.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=16603846


----------



## solojones

Jason, it sounds like you have a pretty sweet hookup there. 

Personally, I like in the Orange foothills. I have one room in a 2 bedroom 2.5 bath townhouse style condo. So it's in a little subdivision neighborhood, with a neighborhood pool and hottub. It's 775 per person a month, but for me it is worth it to live in a quiet family neighborhood as opposed to the louder, slightly more grungy downtown area. Oh, and we have parking right in front of our door. Which believe me is hard to find in OC. Although maybe the best part is having a washer/drier in our condo.


----------



## milo99

I been accepted to the film studies program next fall, I am looking for a easy going responsible roommate boy/girl. Hope to meet you all soon


----------



## Topo

Hey, I realize this is a graduate forum, but are there any undergrads on here, or maybe graduate students who would be willing to live with an undergrad looking for roommates?

I'm transferring to Chapman in the fall from Colorado (I'll be a junior) and I'm trying to finalize some living arrangements. Let me know!


----------



## notroberttowne

So, any of you incoming folks, I'm looking for a roommate.  It's a block or so from the film school and involves living with me, my girlfriend, and a small dog.

Drop me a private message if you're remotely interested and I'll give you the details.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution

What is it like living in Orange County? What are the people like? 

And to those who were accepted, what was your undergrad GPA?


----------



## notroberttowne

Honestly, Orange County is like living in a mall.  Compared to almost anywhere, it costs a lot, and mostly there's just a lot of shopping and restaurants in lieu of culture or entertainment.

That being said, it is really easy to get wrapped up with the school and the people in it, and it is quick and easy to get to the ocean.  I should also throw in that I'm from a rural place with mountains and snow, so I'm not a huge fan of southern california in general for reasons of weather and population density.

And I am in a really crowded and unpleasant part of Santa Ana now rather than in Orange proper, which is less crowded and generally more pleasant.

Oh, and GPA wise, I had a 2.8, but I used my junior/senior GPA and had a 3.12 (which was good enough to avoid the GRE).


----------

